# Lr and Canon print studio pro plugin



## Jon S (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi folks,

I’m new to Lr and have a canon pixma 100 printer and the canon print studio plugin. Even after calibrating my screen, prints are not coming out as the screen image is. Does anyone have experience of using these two together?

Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## clee01l (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.   I would not advise using the Canon Printing software or plugin.   I print everything from the print module in LR.

With your calibrated monitor  you are seeing the image with transmitted light.(from behind)  Images produced by the printer use reflected light  The calibrated monitor profile produces the truest transmitted color images for your monitor.   The printer need a color profile to match both the printer and the paper being used to produce a reflected light image.  Every printer and every print paper has unique characteristics that require a different color profile to match your printer and paper combination.  More than likely, you r paper manufacturer will supply icc profiles for your  printer/paper combination.

In the LR print module   near the bottom right is the "Print Job" section.   Under color management, you can select the icc profile to match your printer and paper . 

You will never get a print that matches the color characteristics of the transmitted light from the screen .
You can come close. but you need to use soft proofing in the develop module where you mimic the paper appearance by adjusting the develop setting for the print color profile that you will be using when you print.


----------



## Jon S (Jan 30, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.   ZI would not advice using the Canon Printing software or plugin.   I print everything from the print module in LR.
> 
> With your calibrated monitor  you are seeing the image with transmitted light.(from behind)  Images produced by the printer use reflected light  The calibrated monitor profile produces the truest transmitted color images for your monitor.   The printer need a color profile to match both the printer and the paper being used to produce a reflected light image.  Every printer and every print paper has unique characteristics that require a different color profile to match your printer and paper combination.  More than likely, you r paper manufacturer will supply icc profiles for your  printer/paper combination.
> 
> ...




Hi there and thank you for your reply. I’ve taken your advice and used the print module in Lr and not opened the plugin. I’ve tried a print this morning and it’s pretty good. Perhaps I had something set wrongly although I’ve been over the settings again and again and they seemed to be right. I have some canon semi gloss (sg 201 according to the box). The leaflet with the box says set to ‘photo paper plus semi gloss’ . The print module colour management section offers canon ‘1/2 photo paper plus semi gloss’ or ‘3 photo paper semi gloss’ . Do you have any idea what the difference is? And would you recommend any particular semi gloss paper in particular? 

Whilst soft proofing, I have had to leave the Simulate paper and ink, box unticked, when I tick it the image appears very insipid, like someone has turned the contrast right down.

Regards
Jon


----------



## clee01l (Jan 30, 2019)

Jon S said:


> when I tick it the image appears very insipid, like someone has turned the contrast right down.


Transmitted light is more brilliant than reflected light from paper.  That insipid appearance is a close approximation of what actually happened to inks on paper.   Glossy paper floats the ink on the surface allowing for very little to soak in and longer to dry.  a Matte finish paper soaks in the colors (some more, some less). Semi Gloss is supposed to be something in between.  Soft proofing allows for the differences in paper porosity and the particle size for various ink colors to  soak in so that  more ink color or less is supplied to the printer to achieve the best results.

You should download the Canon's profiles for your Canon paper for your Pixma Pro 100 here ICC Profiles - PIXMA Professional Photo Printers - Canon Europe.

I prefer RedRiver Papers. Premium Photo Paper Inkjet Papers by Red River Paper.  They also supply icc profiles for the papers that they produce to match Canon or Epson Printers.


----------



## John Hoffman (Feb 1, 2019)

"You should download the Canon's profiles for your Canon paper for your Pixma Pro 100 here ICC Profiles - PIXMA Professional Photo Printers - Canon Europe."

This link is for downloading third party paper vendor profiles. The profiles for Canon papers are installed as part of the printer driver.

The 1/2 and 3 designate profiles for the particular print quality you are selecting in the printer driver.


----------



## John Hoffman (Feb 1, 2019)

The surface and base color of the Canon Photo Paper Plus SemiGloss is such that you shouldn't see much difference when softproofing. See the two screenshots.

Are you macOS or Windows? When you select a paper profile are you turning off color management in the printer driver?


----------



## Jon S (Feb 2, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Transmitted light is more brilliant than reflected light from paper.  That insipid appearance is a close approximation of what actually happened to inks on paper.   Glossy paper floats the ink on the surface allowing for very little to soak in and longer to dry.  a Matte finish paper soaks in the colors (some more, some less). Semi Gloss is supposed to be something in between.  Soft proofing allows for the differences in paper porosity and the particle size for various ink colors to  soak in so that  more ink color or less is supplied to the printer to achieve the best results.
> 
> You should download the Canon's profiles for your Canon paper for your Pixma Pro 100 here ICC Profiles - PIXMA Professional Photo Printers - Canon Europe.
> 
> I prefer RedRiver Papers. Premium Photo Paper Inkjet Papers by Red River Paper.  They also supply icc profiles for the papers that they produce to match Canon or Epson Printers.



Hello again. Thanks for the paper information. With regard to the simulate paper and ink tick box


John Hoffman said:


> The surface and base color of the Canon Photo Paper Plus SemiGloss is such that you shouldn't see much difference when softproofing. See the two screenshots.
> 
> Are you macOS or Windows? When you select a paper profile are you turning off color management in the printer driver?
> 
> View attachment 12173View attachment 12174



Hi, thanks for your reply, I’m on MAC OS. Yes I believe I have turned it off. Just to clarify on the paper - the package itself just says sg 201 and nothing more, so if I am print8ng at high quality I should select  semi gloss 3 and not 1/2 ? Is that what you mean, sorry if it’s a fdaft question.


----------



## Jon S (Feb 2, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Transmitted light is more brilliant than reflected light from paper.  That insipid appearance is a close approximation of what actually happened to inks on paper.   Glossy paper floats the ink on the surface allowing for very little to soak in and longer to dry.  a Matte finish paper soaks in the colors (some more, some less). Semi Gloss is supposed to be something in between.  Soft proofing allows for the differences in paper porosity and the particle size for various ink colors to  soak in so that  more ink color or less is supplied to the printer to achieve the best results.
> 
> You should download the Canon's profiles for your Canon paper for your Pixma Pro 100 here ICC Profiles - PIXMA Professional Photo Printers - Canon Europe.
> 
> I prefer RedRiver Papers. Premium Photo Paper Inkjet Papers by Red River Paper.  They also supply icc profiles for the papers that they produce to match Canon or Epson Printers.


Hi, sorry I’ve been away from my emails. I really appreciate your help and I may check out red river papers.

Many thanks
Jon


----------



## John Hoffman (Feb 2, 2019)

Jon S said:


> Hello again. Thanks for the paper information. With regard to the simulate paper and ink tick box
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for your reply, I’m on MAC OS. Yes I believe I have turned it off. Just to clarify on the paper - the package itself just says sg 201 and nothing more, so if I am print8ng at high quality I should select  semi gloss 3 and not 1/2 ? Is that what you mean, sorry if it’s a fdaft question.


macOS should automatically turn off color management, you should be set there. If you are printing at high quality select 1/2. If you go to System Preferences->Printers & Scanners do you have the IJ Series printer showing or AirPrint. You want IJ Series.


----------



## Jon S (Feb 4, 2019)

John Hoffman said:


> macOS should automatically turn off color management, you should be set there. If you are printing at high quality select 1/2. If you go to System Preferences->Printers & Scanners do you have the IJ Series printer showing or AirPrint. You want IJ Series.



Hi, yes I remember seeing  something about IJ during the setup, although I can’t find anything about it or AirPrint in system preferences.


----------



## john_6 (Mar 11, 2020)

How can I get Print Studio Pro to open in Lightroom


----------



## john_6 (Mar 11, 2020)

Meant to say I'm using windows 10 and Canon PIXMA 10 Pro


----------

